# More loom knitting Patterns Sites



## Buttons

http://loomknittingvideos.com/

http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com/p/free-loom-knitting-patterns.html

http://invisibleloomcraft.blogspot.com/

http://www.purlingsprite.com/knitting_loom_patterns/

http://craftatticresources.blogspot.com/2009/10/loom-knitting-free-patterns-and.html

On this one you have to scroll down a bit
http://indulgy.com/post/JzkTtUPEG2/free-knitting-pattern-poinsettia-loom-knit-fro


----------



## ladyjayne

Thanks for the information!


----------



## kestrelz

Thank you, you're a doll


----------



## Buttons

You are welcome and there is still one more.


----------



## yona

Thanks.


----------



## Buttons

You're welcome.


----------



## Nakia

Lots of good things to loom on all of these. 

If only there were as much time to work on them as well. LOL


----------



## wob

I also like stitch fiddle. Its a site that helps make knitting and cross stitch charts. Very useful for colour work. You can even use your own pics or make qr codes


----------



## knittingfromleft

I'm new to Knitting Paradise today. I have a set of the Knifty Knitter looms. I have made at least a dozen hats on my looms. I have 10 grandchildren and made each of them a hat for Christmas about 4 years ago. I am now trying to make a messy hair or pony tail hat on my green loom but can not get it to look good at the top when taking it off the loom. The stitches are loose when I put the threaded needle through a stitch and them take that stitch off the loom. When I get all the way around and the had is off the loom the stitches I took off with the tapestry needle are too loose and when I pull on the yarn to make the hole the loops are too loose and look bad. any suggestions? I got this way of casting off from a You Tube Video. What if I take a crochet hook and single crochet the stitches off the loom after I put the yarn through the stitches with the tapestry needle? I need this hat in two weeks for a gift. :sm19:


----------



## cabingirl2006

knittingfromleft said:


> I'm new to Knitting Paradise today. I have a set of the Knifty Knitter looms. I have made at least a dozen hats on my looms. I have 10 grandchildren and made each of them a hat for Christmas about 4 years ago. I am now trying to make a messy hair or pony tail hat on my green loom but can not get it to look good at the top when taking it off the loom. The stitches are loose when I put the threaded needle through a stitch and them take that stitch off the loom. When I get all the way around and the had is off the loom the stitches I took off with the tapestry needle are too loose and when I pull on the yarn to make the hole the loops are too loose and look bad. any suggestions? I got this way of casting off from a You Tube Video. What if I take a crochet hook and single crochet the stitches off the loom after I put the yarn through the stitches with the tapestry needle? I need this hat in two weeks for a gift. :sm19:


maybe this will help
Loom knit version pattern
http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/2016/12/messy-bun-hat.html

Here are three videos showing three different ways to close the Messy Bun Hats.
videos
Bind offs for the Messy Bun Hat

Elastic Bind Off 





Basic Bind Off





Crochet Bind Off


----------



## knittingfromleft

Thank you. You were very helpful.


----------



## Buttons

You're very welcome. I wish I could have helped more.


----------

